# Ladegerät für AKKU AA



## waldy (4 April 2007)

ich möchte nach Schnellladegerät hier fragen.
Wer und mit welche Modell hat jemand schon gute Erfarung gemacht.
Ich habe bis früher von Varta High Speed Charger Type 57043 gekauft.
Nach einige Zeit ein Akku war verschmolzen, ich hab eneue bekommen - aber seit dem muss man immer aufpassen.
Weil Akku manchmal zimlich heiß sind bei Ladung.

Dann hab eich mit von Ansmann Power Line 5 gekauft. Bin schon besser damit zufriden. nur manchmall Akku haben nciht volle Leistung.

Und jetzt bei Aldi gibts Ladegeräte zu verkaufen. Modell MD 10358.
Frage- was halten Sie von diese Geräte?
gruß waldy


----------



## Seppl (4 April 2007)

... bei Aldi Süd ist es seit ca. 1 Woche ausverkauft.

Wenn die Accus heiß werden, könnte es auch sein, dass Du Billig-Accus wie ich mal gekauft hast:

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=oezcang


----------



## waldy (4 April 2007)

Hi,
und was meinst du über diese Ladegeär aus Aldi MD 10358 .
Bei uns gibt s ab heute diese ANgebot.
Und ich überlege mir, wie gut ist Praktisch diese Ladegerät.


" Wenn die Accus heiß werden, könnte es auch sein, dass Du Billig-Accus wie ich mal gekauft hast" - oder dasist schlechte Ladegerät, und es schaltet nciht Richtig nach Delta U.
Dann jede Akku wird bei überladung heiß.

Deswegen bin ich nach  suche gute und günstiger Ladegerät.

gruß waldy


----------



## Kai (4 April 2007)

Ich habe mir vor 3-4 Monaten bei Aldi das Ladegerät TOP CRAFT MD 10359 gekauft und gleich eine größere Menge von TOP CRAFT-Akkus dazu. Bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden damit.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (4 April 2007)

Hier gibt es die Anleitung zu dem Akku:

http://download2.medion.de/downloads/anleitungen/10359md.pdf

_Dieses Ladegerät steuert die Ladezeit für Akkus der Größe _
_AAA/R03, AA/R6, C/R14 oder D/R20 separat. Dieser Steuerung _
_liegt das („minus Delta U“) Verfahren zugrunde_ 

_Defekte Akkus oder nicht aufladbare Batterien können von _
_dem Gerät erkannt werden, wenn sich der Schalter in der _
_Position LADEN befindet. In diesem Fall blinkt die Kontroll- _
_LED über dem Ladeschacht (nicht bei 9 V-Blockakkus). _
_Entnehmen Sie die entsprechenden Akkus oder nicht _
_aufladbaren Batterien aus dem Gerät, um Beschädigungen _
_zu vermeiden_ 

Gruß Kai


----------



## nade (4 April 2007)

Also hab dies Prob mal zu Modellbauzeiten gehabt, das die Akkupacks gut geheizt haben, das eigentlich recht normal, wenn mit hohem Lade/Entladestrom gearbeitet wird. Es gibt da glaub eine Faustformel von wegen Erhaltungsladen 1/10tel der Kapazität und Schnellladen X*Kapazität. Wenn dann "alte" Akkus mit 750mA/h mit 7,5A beaufschlagt werden, dann machen die gerne mal PENG, wobei 2300mA/h Akkus da gerade mal anfangen warm zu werden. Also weiß nicht mit welchem Ladestrom die Akkus befeuert werden, aber selbst mal getestet gehabt... Akkupack 7,2V 1800mAh bei 4,5A geladen... der wurde da schon recht warm, dann auf 2-3A runtergestellt bei der nächsten Ladung und er war nur noch lau warm. Also mal hingehen die vorandenen Akkus die eh schon 100* geladen wurden lieber auf Normal laden, und schnelladefähige Akkus zulegen.


----------



## waldy (22 April 2007)

Hi ,

@ nade
" Also hab dies Prob mal zu Modellbauzeiten gehabt " - und was ist jetzt mit deinem Hobby passirt wurden?

Ich mache eigentlich auch Hobby als Flugzeugmodellbau ( E-Segler und Segler bis 3 Meter SW) , und kenne auch diese Sony Akku z.B: 2400mA, welche ich lade mit 5 A , und die sind nur bischen warm.

gruß waldy


----------



## nade (22 April 2007)

Waldy habs aus Zeitgründen eingestellt. Zudem bin ich nicht eine Metallbauwerkstatt und nicht Millionär, sonst würd ich wieder in Truckmodellbau einsteige, aber selbst die einzelteile wie Achsen, Getriebe, Hydraulik sind leider etwas teuer oder halten nur von 12 - Mittag.


----------

